# MSG Gary Gordon



## Scubadew (Aug 29, 2014)

I just wanted to wish MSG a Happy Angel Birthday. As a fellow Mainer I just hope he's eating lobster and smiling down on all of us.

Some of you may be familiar with this, but the library in Lincoln, ME contains a book on the Medal of Honor. One of the people who checked out the book years and years ago was a young Gary Gordon. This was long before he selflessly sacrificed his life and was awarded  the very honor he had read about as a young man.

A true hero.


----------



## pardus (Aug 29, 2014)

A true hero indeed.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 30, 2014)

Tough Dude, but fair ...and a biting sense of humor...  See you in Valhalla my Brother.


----------



## Grey Fox (May 18, 2015)

The absolute best of the best. The Pride of the state of Maine.

"They fell, but o'er their glorious grave,
Floats free the banner of the cause they died to save."


----------

